# Door seal leaking



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

So, after assuming my water leak in the roadster was coming from the back and running forward to the drivers foot well I discovered today that its coming in the door seal near the curve of the door at the speaker grill. I checked the seal and there's no tears or splits in it. Removed the door card expecting the bottom of the door to be sitting in inches of water but although it was damp there was no standing water.

So my question is - how does the water find its way in past the door seal when where the water is coming in is higher than the bottom of the door ? Inside of the door card is dry and I've cleaned out the drain holes in the bottom of the door and when I put water in there it is running out. I'm stumped. Also the drain tubes were changed last year and after inspection today with an inspection camera they are both intact and not blocked.


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Did you ever get to resolving this as I think I have exactly the same issue with my mk1 2001 1.8t TT


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Are the TT doors sealed behind the door card with a one piece plastic film?

I had a troublesome leak on a Passat saloon which sounds similar to your issues. In my case a previous owner had ripped the door card sealing film. When it rained water would enter the drivers door cavity, drip off the bottom edge of the window glass and run down the inner door skin due to the curvature of the door panel and leak through the torn plastic trim. Some duct workers aluminium foil tape over the torn film solved it.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I know what you mean used to have the polythene barrier on mk1/2 golfs, Sciroccos etc. The door cards on the 8n TT do not have this. Once the card is off it's just all the electrics etc on view. There is a type of foam on the rear of the card, don't know if it stops water ingress. Going out tomorrow for another look. Was too cold today my hands were frozen ! This has taken me all week so far. Will post any findings tomorrow.


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

At the top of the front windscreen on the drivers side there is a drain - if I pour water down that drain it goes all the way down to that curve in the seal at the bottom near the speakers and I can see the water leak out the side - but to the right towards the outside of the car

I pulled the carpet and plastic trim away from the floor next to the door and that all looks dry

I'm confused cause I too thought the puddle in my drivers footwell was coming from this curve in the seal


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought that's where the water was coming in on my car. I took the scuttle panel off and looked inside but it all looked ok. I will put some water down there tomorrow as that would make sense. Any water running in there and coming down the seal would wet the carpet. I couldn't understand why water in the door was coming in at that curve - water doesn't run uphill.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Back out this morning. No water inside. Ran water over scuttle tray which came out somewhere around the bottom of wheel arch but still nothing inside the car. Tried to refit the door card. Is it just me or is the triangular seal with the red reflector difficult to refit ? It must have taken me nearly an hour to get this seal on, a right pita ! So I have refitted the door seal and put some more paper towels down to see what happens. Need some rain which looks like it's not too far away. Will update soon


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

ShanusAnus do you have a coupe or a roadster ?


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Roadster mate - 1.8t BAM


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you checked your rear drain tubes ?


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

The rear of the drivers chair and all the back is completely dry - it's dry all along the seals and the carpet side. The only place it's soaking wet is right at the drivers foot well - not even the raised area at the pedals - just the flat floor but in front of the drivers seat

The drains however have also been checked by myself and a mate used his small camera down them and they were clear!

I just can't pinpoint where exactly the damn water is coming in from


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in the same position. Saw water coming in yesterday at the door seal/speaker grill but none overnight. Tried to replicate it today but couldn't. Waiting again overnight to see if we get some more rain and have a look in the morning. What I did notice however was the sides of my carpet at the cill were dry but there was a puddle under the pedals. The way the carpet is made with about an inch of foam insulation on the bottom means that the carpet on the cill is pulled off the cill making a void where water can run down the metal without touching the carpet and the foam then soaks it up causing the damp patch under the pedals. Hope this makes sense ? Have you removed your carpet ? It is absolutely dry under the dash above the pedals as well. It's a mystery but I will get there :?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Take the side off the dash out (fuse). 
Can you see water on the a pillar ???

If so the seal on top off the a frame can be the probleme.

Eric V.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric V. said:


> Take the side off the dash out (fuse).
> Can you see water on the a pillar ???
> 
> If so the seal on top off the a frame can be the probleme.
> ...


Will have a look tomorrow Eric, vielen dank


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric, no water on the A pillar - dry :?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Are the big 40 mm rubber bungs still in the floorpan.
I do not know how but on mine one bung was no longer in the floorpan.(lost)

You can use a garden hose to check,no need to wait for rain.

Eric V.


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Eric V. said:


> Are the big 40 mm rubber bungs still in the floorpan.
> I do not know how but on mine one bung was no longer in the floorpan.(lost)
> 
> You can use a garden hose to check,no need to wait for rain.
> ...


Hi Eric - being that i'm a complete newbie to the TT Roadster yet i'm having the same issue with my drivers footwell being soaked - where exactly are those 40mm bungs your mentioning? Do they go right through the floor of the car? Any chance of photos please?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

https://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/1 ... t-diy-mod/

Eric V.


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Arh - ok yes those are in place in fact on my car the big rubber bungs are in place so the previous owner must have Dont the mod shown in your link 

I can't see what's causing my dampness so I've resorted to a £30 waterproof car cover . So far no more wet and carpet is dry.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I've tried a watering can over the windscreen area of my car today - no water ingress :?


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

SO I sat there in the drivers seat just 'thinking' about this and whilst the rain poured down I notice a small droplet get through the rubber door seal at the top and slowly drop down the black small pillar between the front small triangle window on the door and the main window (that goes up and down)

Ive noticed before that when I put the drivers door window up it moves the top of the door away by about 2mm. When I put the window down it brings the door back in (including that black small pillar) and touches the seal.

I may have now seen where my water on the drivers floor is coming from. Question is how do you adjust the window to stop it maybe a few mm lower than it does at present when its fully up??

And of course this may also be a red herring


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a well known area for water leaks. Mine leaks there regularly but its not very much and it runs down the window and inside the door where presumably it exits through the drain holes in the o/s side of the door seal. Was out again today with a watering can but couldn't replicate the water running down past the speaker grill and into the car.

I don't want to put the carpet and all the trim back in until I'm 100% certain that the leak has been cured. But I'm still stumped :?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

So after having a night of rain for the first time in ages I went out to check the car for water ingress this morning. Yep the rain had found a way in after I couldn't with a watering can ! This is what I found - drivers foot well was wet as usual. As you can see in the photo the water was filling up the door seal at the curve. The seal was only wet where you can see in the photo, its dry above and dry along the sill ! The seal was wet on the A pillar but only on the outside edge where it meets the door card. What is happening is the seal is filling up in that curve and overflowing over the top of the seal and into the car but I can't see where the water is coming from to fill the seal in that area ! The car sits nose down on my drive but its always been parked like that and been ok ? I know its a well known area for leaking and mine does sometimes but do you think its possible that its leaking at the junction of where the roof meets the windscreen frame/top of the door glass and dripping on to the that area of the door seal curve ? Its a lot of water that's getting in.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

More investigation - removed the fuse cover at end of dash. You can see water lying on the bottom edge ! Also when digging in further found rust above where the water is lying. Would this be coming in from under the scuttle cover or through the windscreen ?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

black9146 said:


> View attachment 1
> More investigation - removed the fuse cover at end of dash. You can see water lying on the bottom edge ! Also when digging in further found rust above where the water is lying. Would this be coming in from under the scuttle cover or through the windscreen ?


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Good investigating Black9146 - just annoying you still don't know EXACTLY where its coming in from. Might have to do an all nighter sitting in the car in the rain lol

OR setup a GoPro or something and see if you can see the water coming in


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm now thinking that its coming in under the scuttle panel. Theres a black box in there that has cables running back under the dash. I can see a bundle of cables in where the fuses are. Thinking the water is tracking inside those cables and along under the fuses and dripping down on to the door seal. Going back out after some lunch and whip the scuttle panel off again and open up that box. Will post later. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't see any evidence that there is water getting in to the black box in the scuttle area. Should there be superficial rust on this piece of metal ?( its above the last photo in the previous post ) Have put some kitchen towel in there to see if it gets wet. I can see through from inside the black box to the inside of the car, is this normal ?


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi - any progress on this at all? Did you happen to see if any water came in through the scuttle area?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

ShanusAnus, not had any more rain so still a mystery as to where it's coming in. At least I have narrowed it down a bit. I'm going away for a few days so will have nothing to report. Will update when I get back.


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

OK update from my end....

We've had 24 hours of rain. Drivers footwell was completely dry before any rain. Car is covered with WATERPROOF cover. Rain stopped about an hour ago. Took cover off. Car completely dry - no sign at all of water on the bodywork or roof.

Opened drivers door - footwell soaking wet!! WTF

Good knows how - but it seems that the water retention i'm getting in the footwell is coming from below!!

I knelt underneath the car and can see slight water drops directly underneath the footwell area. I see a run of what looks like cables - they go neatly from the back of the car to the front. Droplets are appearing around this area

ANYONE - any ideas WTF is gong on here? The car hasn't been moved - was completely dry and and with the waterproof cover on its been 'out of the rain' and no sign what so ever of water on any part of the car - yet the drivers footwell is soaking

Im NOT losing coolant or any other fluids - i've checked all the tanks.

HELP!!!!


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

You say drivers footwell completely dry.

Was that checked by lifting the carpets to check for water underneath?

Is your car parked facing slightly downhill ??

Years ago I had similar, my footwell carpet appeared dry then got wet again. Water had puddled in the floorpan beneath the carpet underlay and would slowly draw up into the top carpet layer after repeated drying.

In my case the door inner film seal kept letting water in (B5.5 model Passat). Once my leak was fixed, the problem was cured after much drying/dehumidifying.


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

Pukmeister said:


> You say drivers footwell completely dry.
> 
> Was that checked by lifting the carpets to check for water underneath?
> 
> ...


I suppose this could be happening - roll on noice warm spring weather lol


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

SA, I've just got back after a few days away. It has been raining here but when I opened the car it was dry inside ! Don't understand it ? As the poster above said - is your carpet still in the car ? I only removed the drivers side carpet from my car. There is about an inch of foam/insulation under the carpet. When mine was removed it was absolutely soaked through. I must have got about twenty litres out of the insulation ! You will never get it dry without removing carpet/insulation, plus you can then see if water is running back to front or vice versa.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

black9146 said:


> There is about an inch of foam/insulation under the carpet. When mine was removed it was absolutely soaked through. I must have got about twenty litres out of the insulation ! You will never get it dry without removing carpet/insulation, plus you can then see if water is running back to front or vice versa.


That mirrors my Passat leak, the thick foam rubber underlay was literally sopping wet, litres of water:
Seats out, carpet out, walk over carpet once laid out on the driveway to squeeze out as much water as possible......you get the picture.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm getting quite fed up with this leak now. Its frustrating that I can see it coming in but can't actually figure out where its getting in if that makes sense ? Still think its from the scuttle area so now I am going to take the O/S wheel and liner off and have a look under there. I think there are a few panels/welds under there that the water could be getting past ?


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Could you pherhaps dose the inside with talcum powder, it would show up the path of a water track I would think.And easy to remove after.
Just a thought


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Allspeed, someone else suggested doing this but the problem is that the water is coming in up behind the dash ( see photos ) I can't actually see inside but the surface rust in there makes me think that's where its coming from ? I have pieces of kitchen roll tucked up in there but when I checked it today it was all dry ! Really annoying :?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Eric V. said:


> Take the side off the dash out (fuse).
> Can you see water on the a pillar ???
> 
> If so the seal on top off the a frame can be the probleme.
> ...


This is what i was talking about.
Look at your seal on the top of the windscreen (a- pillar) this seal is stuck on with dubblesided tape .


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric, on top of the A pillar where the hood closes on to ?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes
Just afther the corner the seal can be pushed down a bit.
Open the roof a bit and see if you can undo the seal from the pillar

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154324
Look at first pic.
Just afther the corner the seal has droped a bit.

I had this problem to 
Cleaned the seal and windowframe put silicone under the seal and let it cure with the roof open.

Eric V.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok Eric will look tomorrow and let you know. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Is it this seal Eric ?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

OK
From your picture go to the left 10 cm and look at it from the other side 
So from the front of the car .
Where the rubber seal meets the metal .

Eric V.


----------



## Paveway (Oct 22, 2016)

Black, i have skim read the posts in reply to your original question, simply because i feel that you need to know this; 
like you i have a roadster. Mine is now 16 years old and like yours, up until December would allow water in past the seals. Not So much the windows, unless directing a jet at one specific spot.
I was speaking with a window fitter who had a soft top and a caravan. He swore by a product caller Gummi pflege, claiming that it had cured his seals - States that now uses on his caravan every six months or so.
Anyway, i purchased it and being sceptical i did not expect much! How wrong i was. 
I have now, no leaks in the door seals. Everything appears nice and tightly fitting. 
Take a look at it. Ill be getting some more! Any part where there is rubber it is suitable. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2530613534...=1006669&device=c&campaignid=974959912&crdt=0

Dave


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric and Paveway, thanks for your replies. Eric, does that seal above the windscreen take water down the inside of the door seal and out at the sill ? Or does water track down the outside of the seal and run down the inside of the car to where it meets the speaker grill and leak in to the car or have I got it totally wrong ?

Paveway, once I get this problem sorted I might get some of that stuff. I know that Wurth make a similar product.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric, have been back out at the car. If I pour water down the seal it comes out at the bottom of the windscreen next to where it meets the door. It then runs down the door shut on to the O/S of the sill. I have checked where you said but the seal can't be pushed down. Is water getting in past that seal and running down the inside of the A pillar and on to the inside edge of the door seal and overflowing in to the car ? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Paveway (Oct 22, 2016)

Black, no problem. Like i mentioned, i was sceptical about the product however now when washing the car i get no water ingress onto the sill. 
I can wholeheartedly recommend this product. No idea what the other one is like however.

Dave


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Dave, once I have got to the bottom of where the water is getting in I will get some of that stuff that you use. At the moment I just need to find the leak and get the car back together and on the road. Was all you did was put that stuff on the seals and your leak stopped ?


----------



## Paveway (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah. The leaks would come in via the door when being washed. The odd leak into along the hood rubber where it meats the a pillar, but again that was only in very heavy rain. It would simply collect on the a pillar aspect and then drip into the cabin. A quick wipe sorted it, but seems like a poor design. The Gummi has all but resolved this. Again, only when really going to town on the hood when cleaning.

Dave


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dave, my leak is running down the A pillar and collecting on the inside edge of the door seal and overflowing in to the car. Trouble is I can't see where its coming in. Eric V has suggested to seal the seal that runs along the top of the windscreen. I had it pulled apart last night but ran out of time. Maybe have a look tomorrow, weather permitting. Thanks for your help


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Totally puzzled now ! After about two days of car sitting out in the rain/snow there were no leaks. However this morning when I checked the car ( raining heavily all night ) there was around an inch of water in the drivers footwell ! Water is still running down the A pillar door seal and then down the door panel to where the speaker grill is. Its then overflowing over the seal and into the car. The seal is only wet in the corner at the curve ie water is not running down the seal from the A pillar nor is it running along the length of the sill where the TT cover plate is. The water seems to be using surface tension/ capillary attraction to bridge the gap between the door panel and the door seal. The water is coming in at the junction of windscreen/door at bottom of A pillar, some of it is exiting where its meant to but some of it is running down the O/S of door seal and running down the door panel. I have checked along the seal at top of windscreen as told to by Eric v but it all looks ok ? I know that water getting in to the seal on top of the screen seal runs to the top of the A pillar and down the pillar inside the seal to the junction of screen and door then down the door seal and in to the car ? Don't know what to do next - stumped :?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Picture says a thousand words !


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

So, sat in the car today when it was raining. Watched small drips coming in at the junction of where the hood meets the top of windscreen/door glass/hood seal. Gradually got worse until it started to trickle down the door seal and build up in the seal at the curve of the door/speaker enclosure. Eventually it overflowed and ran into the car. Some of the water coming in ran down the seal approx 12" and dripped off the seal and on to the floor. Didn't look much but when I put a container down to catch the water it didn't take long to build up. Going to pack out the seal to make a better seal against the glass. Also my Gummi pfledge arrived today, will try it over the weekend. Will post results up next week.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

So thought I would put this post to bed for now. I eventually purchased a second hand drivers side hood seal. The one that is in three pieces and bolts to the metal hood frame. Fitted this plus shimmed the seal out a bit so it was making a better seal to the glass. Also bought some of the rubber conditioner and gave the seal a few coats. Well after a few days of rain there was no water ingress in the car. Floor dry and seals dry. So today refitted the interior and trim etc. What a pain putting the lower dash back in ! Also forgot about airbag light and started the car before seat was back in but luckily my ebay code reader put the airbag light out. Hopefully no more sodden carpets fingers crossed ! Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,

Sounds like a result, and hopefully in time to enjoy the one day of British summmer time :lol:


----------



## ShanusAnus (Mar 15, 2018)

black9146 said:


> So thought I would put this post to bed for now. I eventually purchased a second hand drivers side hood seal. The one that is in three pieces and bolts to the metal hood frame. Fitted this plus shimmed the seal out a bit so it was making a better seal to the glass. Also bought some of the rubber conditioner and gave the seal a few coats. Well after a few days of rain there was no water ingress in the car. Floor dry and seals dry. So today refitted the interior and trim etc. What a pain putting the lower dash back in ! Also forgot about airbag light and started the car before seat was back in but luckily my ebay code reader put the airbag light out. Hopefully no more sodden carpets fingers crossed ! Thanks for everyone's input


Well done Black9146 - Ive given up on mine and just use the car cover now. Maybe worth me trying to bring the seal back to life like you did though!


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Tuscan12 - it only got to around 16c here today. 14c tomorrow then rain on Sat/Sun !
Shanus - there's quite a lot of adjustment on these seals. You can move them up or down towards or away from hood and also if you pack them with shims you can force them out towards the glass for a better seal. Also the rubber conditioner seems to make them more supple so they seal better. Time will tell, car is back together again. Test drive tomorrow


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I feel this needs an update.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Still no leaks. Think the combination of packing the seal with shims and coating seals with Gummi pledge periodically has done the trick.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Then as the top thread on Google I shall follow it's advice.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

The Gummi Pfledge is really excellent stuff. It plumps the seals up and rejuvenates them. Highly recommended. Are you having problems with leaking seals ?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I have the a pillar leak, I will get some ordered but I'm going to try bringing The door back into alignment as well.


----------



## TonyTT178 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have the same issue I think I might have solved it at the very bottom of the door there is 2x rubber grommets one of mine was missing the one under the speaker on the door card it has rained hard and the carpet is still damp but not soaking like the last week or so fingers crossed that has solved it will check in a few days and get back on here let you guys know the findings 
Roadster mk1


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello.

Does this looks like a door deal issue ?

Enough water there to drip inside..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As it's on the interior side of the seal, check the door drains are not blocked, if so the door could be filling with water & leaking past the door card
Water on the outer sill is normal.
Hoggy.


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

I have removed those bottom plugs from doors, but didn't seen any water coming from there. Doors are rust free.

Which seal should be replaced ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Seal No 20 I would think, I can see a cut in your seal which may be enough to let the water in.
Hoggy.


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

There was way more water when I opened doors.
And few drops were already inside...

Need to get this thing sorted ASAP....


----------



## adgieman (Aug 27, 2019)

Mine has been doing the same, doesnt happen when driving it only when parked up.

I've been reading about the micro switches in the doors as these definitely dont work. The car locks itself with the driver door open, interior lights come on only on unlock, and no DIS to say doors open.

Does the roadster have these and do the windows drop on the roadster? I'm wondering if they arent all the way up and thats how its leaking in... and fixing the microswitch might stop some of the water ingress?

anyone got a pic of the windows fully up in the correct place on a roadster? Silly question but want to check mine are ok, and all google images arent close enough to see the rubber / fabric line of the roof.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Does the roadster have these and do the windows drop on the roadster?


Yes, the windows drop and there are microswitches. I have a roadster, the windows drop on opening the door and virtually always go back up on closing it. Opening the door switches on the interior light and lights up the mileage and date/time on the dash.

I don't have any photos to hand, but if they were staying in the "dropped" position you'd know about it - they drop around 20mm and there's a clear gap against the top of the door.

If the light doesn't come on, and also doesn't when you switch the engine off and remove the key, that might be the old "dry joint in the light cluster" problem. But if the windows aren't dropping and the dash doesn't report the doors open, then there is a switch problem somewhere, I'd have thought.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Does the roadster have these and do the windows drop on the roadster? I'm wondering if they arent all the way up and thats how its leaking in... and fixing the microswitch might stop some of the water ingress?
> 
> anyone got a pic of the windows fully up in the correct place on a roadster? Silly question but want to check mine are ok, and all google images arent close enough to see the rubber / fabric line of the roof.


Hi, Roadster does have the door lock microswitches & it appears yours has failed.
Window glass should rise & seat fully into the rubber seal.
Hoggy.


----------



## adgieman (Aug 27, 2019)

thanks for the replies.... ok so sounds like the microswitches have gone,, but windows are not dropping and stuck in the "up" position rather than "down" which is good... back to square one with my leaks however.

When i get some time i'll get the hosepipe out and sit in it and let the Mrs try and drown me hahahah. . need to seal the spoiler too as that appears to get some water in the boot lid, i had to remove the number plate lights and stuff full of kitchen roll to soak it all out.. maybe its trying to say at nearly 20 i only want to be out when the sun shines hahah


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

Removed bottom plugs, but didn't helped.. 
Water still coming in..


----------



## adgieman (Aug 27, 2019)

could you draw on the frame with something that would cme up when getting wet... then you can pinpoint exactly where the water is coming in ?


----------



## Didnykenlike (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi fellas,

Sorry to hijack slightly but in that exploded view does anyone know the part number of 22? Is it a seal? If so they seem to be missing on mine but there is clips for something there but I'm not sure what and I think thats how I am getting a leak.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Didnykenlike said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Sorry to hijack slightly but in that exploded view does anyone know the part number of 22? Is it a seal? If so they seem to be missing on mine but there is clips for something there but I'm not sure what and I think thats how I am getting a leak.
> 
> ...


Try this starting point and follow your nose and hopefully you'll find it:

https://nemigaparts.com/cat_spares/etka/audi/att/


----------

